# Big Toe Injury!!



## Shodan

Hi all-

  Well, last night, we did a spar night and I really messed up my right big toe.  I glanced thru most of the threads on this forum so far and didn't find anything on toes, but I apologize if this is a repeat question.

  This is what happened.  I was heading in for a right wheel/roundhouse kick and was stopped short by jamming my right big toe into the mat- OUCH!!  No idea how that happened, but I must have been stricken with some sort of awful form for the moment!!  We have those foam puzzle mats on the floor and it just stopped me cold.  Today, the toe is not swollen, but it hurts to walk on it and I have pain trying to stretch it up and can barely bend it down towards the floor.  I've broken my little toes before, but never had an injury to the big toe until now.

  Just wondering if any of you have had a similar incident and if so.......what helped?  I have read a few things online so far about "turf toe" and there seems to be various opinions as to if taping it to the next toe over or to the rest of your foot helps any.

  Darn timing!!  I have a Huk Planas seminar I am supposed to go to this Saturday!!  I hope I can pull it off by then............

  Thanks guys!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## KenpoTess

Ouch is right.. especially on the ole digits.. Most likely you jammed it hard.. R.I.C.E. it .. and try to stay off it.. Buddy taping it is fine.. keeps it immobile to an extent.   *I know that's difficult. heel walk etc if you can.  Don't wear tight toed shoes if you can help it, and keep it nice and elevated when you're sitting.   If the pain gets unbearable.. See your doctor~!

 Been there done that Numerous times and broken my big toes, and jammed them.. generally if broken you will get a lovely bruise and some swelling.. Time will heal it.. *remembers breaking the last three fingers on my left hand *blocking stupidly a kick.. never got them medically checked but oh they were quite broken.. splinted them and took a year to heal and to be able to make a fist again..  
Good luck ~!!!
And re: the Seminar.. Have fun .. just no kicking


----------



## psi_radar

I've broken both my big toes. I concur, this is some serious pain. I didn't realize how much I used those suckers until I broke them. The first one (right) was particularly bad. I went for a front kick in sparring and my partner shin-blocked it before I got my toes curled back. Yow! Then, I stupidly entered a tournament even though the sucker was black. In an adrenaline charged moment I used that leg to kick, probably worsening the fracture. (I won the sparring division at least). The left I broke in just the same manner as you did. 

My advice is to go see a doctor, though they will probably only prescribe some vicodin and send you home with a proper taping. It's still good to know so you'll "have a doctor's excuse" to take it easy. I waited too long on both of mine, and now I don't have the same range of motion as I used to; they're sort of fused. This changed the way I walk and my stances, as well as, I suspect, contributed to Plantar Fasciitis that I still struggle with. If you're going to buddy-tape it, put a piece of gauze in between the taped toes. That way if it's a fracture it should set in its correct position. Lastly, wear mat shoes if your instructor allows it. I have to now due to all my foot problems, but I believe it's a preventative cure as well as a treatment. Good luck!


----------



## Scout_379

mine was sprained, then cracked, then broken, if its not blue then you're ok lol.
as stated: RICE it, and taping it to you're other toes eases the pain and feels more secure

...but no matter wat u do, you're going to end up with limited motion. so, after it heals (completely) push it, literally. flex it and bend it as ar as u can(without breakin it haha), with that regular flexing, it'll be as flexible as it was b4, but never as strong.


----------



## Shodan

Thanks for all the comments and advice everyone- I really appreciate it.  I plan to try taping it tomorrow........been hobbling around on it all day but should finally be able to rest it more this evening.

  Thanks again!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## OC Kid

Yep tape it and wear very stiff soled shoes if you expect to walk on it....I had it happen OOOOuuuuccchhh and whats worse depending on your age it takes a while to heal..dont push it. Take your time let it heal right or you'll pay in the long run


----------

